# Airflow thru front door



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

I have alot of cold air coming thru my front door.
I plan on buying a new door this Summer, but until then I want to help cut off airflow.
I purchased some stuff that peels back and sticks to the door frame. But it comes off too easily and makes a mess in time.
Does anyone have a good idea or brand that I should use that is easy to use and affective?
Cost is not a big issue, but I would like to do it myself.
Recommendations please?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Flor: pics wood help alot, If the doorstops are NOT part of the frame then pull them off close door, re install them tight to the door. If they are rabbitted into the frame then get new ones with the sealing gaskets, and nail em on the frame and tight to door. 
Since you are in Alaska, waiting for a warm day aint never gonna happen eh? LOL:laughing::no:


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Yea, I will not wait.
I will have to let alot of cold air in to repair, but hopefully it will turn out for the best.
I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

guess the camera is broken


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Take a look at the S77 or maybe the bat wing at Pemko.com

Its a peel and stick but siliconized so it wont stick to your door [the side you dont want to stick] and should do well in cold Alaska. 

Probably have to go to a door contractor that is a delaer to find it but its nice stuff and not too expensive.


----------

